# Boobs this BIG...



## marcusgilbert

... has just gotta be painful....






Why do some girls do this? :?


----------



## NUM_TT

Not Work Safe


----------



## C4TLN

How can that not hurt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

looks fine to me


----------



## C4TLN

YELLOW_TT said:


> looks fine to me


Men...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

C4TLN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> Men...
Click to expand...

How do you know I am a man :-*


----------



## C4TLN

YELLOW_TT said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> Men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know I am a man :-*
Click to expand...

Well either that or a lesbian...


----------



## davidg

C4TLN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> Men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know I am a man :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well either that or a pie eating lesbian...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C4TLN

Now you've lost me?


----------



## davidg

C4TLN said:


> Now you've lost me?


Read your quote :wink: in my post :roll:


----------



## C4TLN

Right a) i'm getting confused with people editing posts :roll: 
but b) whats the pie eating thing? lesbian slang?

x


----------



## slg

Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!

The more posts you see with Yellow, the more you know what's going. Hardly a thread goes past without a pie involved somewhere. :wink:


----------



## C4TLN

O...K then I will have to remember that :lol:

I never thought this was such a crazy place, I do rather like it though 

x


----------



## slg

C4TLN said:


> O...K then I will have to remember that :lol:
> 
> I never thought this was such a crazy place, I do rather like you though
> 
> x


I can see that - 120+ posts in 2 days!

Hope you're not posting as much cr*p as yellow does!  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

slg said:


> Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!


Are you saying Andy is partial to a bit of cottaging as well as pies :wink: :lol:


----------



## thejepster

NaughTTy said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Andy is partial to a bit of cottaging as well as pies :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

slg said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> O...K then I will have to remember that :lol:
> 
> I never thought this was such a crazy place, I do rather like you though
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that - 120+ posts in 2 days!
> 
> Hope you're not posting as much cr*p as yellow does!  :wink:
Click to expand...

  I resemble that remark you can call me all you want but leave the pies out of it :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

C4TLN said:


> whats the pie eating thing? lesbian slang?
> 
> x


Haha! If it's not it should be! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert

NUM_TT said:


> Not Work Safe


Correct, but the clue was in the very first word.


----------



## marcusgilbert

BTW.....

There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.

:roll:


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> O...K then I will have to remember that :lol:
> 
> I never thought this was such a crazy place, I do rather like you though
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that - 120+ posts in 2 days!
> 
> Hope you're not posting as much cr*p as yellow does!  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I resemble that remark you can call me all you want but leave the pies out of it :wink:
Click to expand...

A snack for Andy and me


----------



## Dotti

marcusgilbert said:


> ... has just gotta be painful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some girls do this? :?


Go topless on a beach? Or run and let them wobble all over the place?  :wink:


----------



## damnitsfast

Dotti said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... has just gotta be painful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some girls do this? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Go topless on a beach? Or run and let them wobble all over the place?  :wink:
Click to expand...

Jeeeeeeeesus....That's why I always have a brown back :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Dotti said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... has just gotta be painful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some girls do this? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Go topless on a beach? Or run and let them wobble all over the place?  :wink:
Click to expand...

:lol:
Add enough silcone to turn interesting body parts into permanently inflated air-bags, capable of taking someone's eye out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

marcusgilbert said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... has just gotta be painful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some girls do this? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Go topless on a beach? Or run and let them wobble all over the place?  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> Add enough silcone to turn interesting body parts into permanently inflated air-bags, capable of taking someone's eye out. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: At least she will always have that reassurance whilst in the front of a car  ... she very nearly knocked the camera out :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Dotti said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... has just gotta be painful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some girls do this? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Go topless on a beach? Or run and let them wobble all over the place?  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> Add enough silcone to turn interesting body parts into permanently inflated air-bags, capable of taking someone's eye out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: At least she will always have that reassurance whilst in the front of a car  ... she very nearly knocked the camera out :lol:
Click to expand...

When I die, I want to be reincarnated as a camera lens. Mmmmm.


----------



## DXN

Topless, there is nothing less about that

PS she forgot her pants too :roll: :roll:


----------



## davidg

DXN said:


> Topless, there is nothing less about that
> 
> PS she forgot her pants too :roll: :roll:


Trust you to spot that   i did not get that far :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

davidg said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topless, there is nothing less about that
> 
> PS she forgot her pants too :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust you to spot that   i did not get that far :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

I had better have another look


----------



## Dotti

Some knicker line she has :lol: ... looks like a washing line you could peg your bits on that :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Dotti said:


> Some knicker line she has :lol: ... looks like a washing line you could peg your bits on that :lol:


And nothing to tuck her janglies into! :lol: 
.


----------



## Dotti

marcusgilbert said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some knicker line she has :lol: ... looks like a washing line you could peg your bits on that :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing to tuck her janglies into! :lol:
> .
Click to expand...

pmsl janglies? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

NaughTTy said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Andy is partial to a bit of cottaging as well as pies :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Mandy was MP for Hartlepool after all :wink:


----------



## mac's TT

wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Andy is partial to a bit of cottaging as well as pies :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandy was MP for Hartlepool after all :wink:
Click to expand...

 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## marcusgilbert

You lot are going all culinary on me. Can we drop the pies and get back to jugs? :lol: :lol: 
.


----------



## Wallsendmag

mac's TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not slang for anything - just those two like to eat pies - any type, filling, variety - ranging from cottage to apple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Andy is partial to a bit of cottaging as well as pies :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandy was MP for Hartlepool after all :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?: :?: :?:
Click to expand...


----------

